# Centericq stop displaying properly



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2010)

My Centericq was working fine. The last two weeks is not showing properly. Is showing with symbols @@@@@@
I made ports tree update, I rebuild all packages on my system, I reinstall ncurses but problem don't want to go away. Any idea? I like Centericq much more than amsn


----------



## lme@ (Dec 13, 2010)

IIRC centericq has some command line argument to use ascii frames.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2010)

> IIRC centericq has some command line argument to use ascii frames.


What exactly this mean?
Because Htop is also not showing Uptime (Led mode) right anymore


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 20, 2010)

Any idea how to fix it? I want to go back to centericq


----------



## lme@ (Dec 21, 2010)

Try [cmd=>]centericq -a[/cmd]


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems better but is any idea what cause the problem? At least now I can work Centericq. Thanks @lme


----------



## lme@ (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess you changed your locale settings or now use a font that doesn't support those frame characters.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes. I changed from... snap to monofur!


----------

